# Hot weather playing tips



## Topflite_d2 (May 7, 2007)

Hello, I was just wondering if anyone from the warmer states or Countries had any tips for playing it hot weather. It has been hot here lately and I thought it would be pretty hard to play in the heat.


----------



## cbwheeler (Apr 9, 2007)

It really depends on how the course you are playing is maintained. If they get a lot of water on the course and keep it softer, it will be easier, but odds are they won't. Most courses will be very dry and firm in the summer. Play a softer ball that allows for more spin into the greens. The air being thinner will allow the ball to carry further and the dryness of the fairways will allow it to roll further, so distance shouldn't be a big concern. A spin ball will help you here to hold the greens.

Also, learning to control the spin and trajectory of your shots into the greens will be beneficial as well. High shots for front pins, lower shots for back pins. The shorter and drier the greens are, the more they will respond to golf ball spin.

Apparel-wise; wear light colors, preferrably something very thin that is going to let your skin breathe. Stay away from cotton if you can. It will just get soaked in sweat. Take extra gloves too. You'll probably sweat through a couple.

Last but definitely not least, drink A LOT of water. Take a bottle with you and fill it up each time you pass a water cooler. Most courses only have them every four holes or so. You're going to get thirsty inbetween.


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

It's always hot down here..some things I like to do is wear a shirt that is a light color, and breathes well. There are a lot of golf shirts out there, just fr this purpose, they got some called Thermacools that work very well. I always like to play slow, if I'm walking. Prevents me from working up a sweat, and getting overheated. I also like to bring water, and a snack, to keep me going. Oh, and don't forget the sunblock, if you'll be playing all day. Like, CB said, the greens will probably be running quick on a hot summer day, so play smart until you figure it all out.


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

Well I always keep a rag in my bag for drying off grips in the rain, and it works pretty well for wiping sweat off your face too.

Definately drink a lot of water, but you're going to want to be fully hydrated before you set foot on the course, because taking a couple swallows at every tee and green is a lot easier on your stomach than a half gallon of cold water all at once when you suddenly realize you're dehydrated.


----------



## Foster4 (May 2, 2007)

Golf is like any other sport, although many don't realize it. Should make sure your hydrated before you come to the course. And while your on the course make sure you drink plenty of water and even a lil snack for at least every 9 holes etc you play would help boost your energy back up. Those energy bars are really good, and you can eat while your walking down the fairway, or waiting on a slow group. Sunblock, Some towels to keep sweat of your hands/grips etc. Like 300yards said, These new golf shirts are amazing they just wick the sweat away instead of keeping it on you like those big cotton shirts. 

And if your talking about hot weather and how it'll change your ball distance course conditions etc here are some tips. 

The ball will travel a lil further then your use to if you don't always play in warmer weather or since you just came out of playing in the winter. 

Course are alot firmer unless watered alot. So even bump and runs into greens would be a good play. Making sure you hit higher shots or more spin for those hard greens. 

Since the course is dryer and playing hard make sure to compensate for rolling distance on drives so they dont' run out of fairway.


----------



## indiginit (Jun 13, 2007)

extra towel(s), a liter of water and light clothing.

but really the most important thing is to go to the first tee fully hydrated as white_tiger mentioned. when its really hot, i take a sip of water after every teeshot and refill my liter at every cooler. way better than standing in line for a paper cupful when youre already dehydrated.

i've been kickin around the idea of carrying an umbrella for sunny afternoons, as i walk a links-style course regularly. not a tree to be found within play. thats fine for the isles, but here in the midwest, that sun gets HOT!

think i'd feel silly, though, like a parasol or somethin.


----------



## marwin24 (Sep 10, 2009)

nice one really good post


----------

